# Sticky  Cute Pet Photo Contest !!



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

Pet Forums is running a new cute pet photo contest, if anyone has any cute pet photos of a high quality and want to enter them in to the contest, please post them here.

Unfortunately there are no cash prizes, but the best photos will be featured on our very popular cute pet photo site DailyPets which can be seen here Cute and Funny Pet Photos of Dogs, Cats, Kittens, Puppies and other Pets at DailyPets . Any featured pet photos will include a link to your pet website if you have one, which can bring lots of visitors to your site.

Many thanks in advance for your photos
Mark
Pet Forums Administrator


----------



## Mycavyangels (Jan 12, 2008)

is it only for small pets?


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Mycavyangels said:


> is it only for small pets?


No,

Its for all pets


----------



## Mycavyangels (Jan 12, 2008)

Buffy who is sadly no longer with us


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I have submitted some photos of Kanika and Chance.
Emma x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

here are my new rat friends Dash and Cinders


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

here's some of mine

Lucy 









Boyd









Broody









Tara


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, Here is a few of mine aswell  

1st is one of my bullys
2nd is my sis bully that i bred when she was a baby
3rd is fanny our bald rat.
4th is our terrorist ozzy


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

My Nala. She's 2 and a half years old.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

one of my 3 year old gerbills


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> here are my new rat friends Dash and Cinders


They are look spoilt!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Tina said:


> here's some of mine
> 
> Lucy
> 
> ...


Just HOW did you make Tara smile like that!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hey, Here is a few of mine aswell
> 
> 1st is one of my bullys
> 2nd is my sis bully that i bred when she was a baby
> ...


Ohhh wow.....LOL! They are adorable!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> one of my 3 year old gerbills


He looks sooooo big on this picture!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes tiny really but wouldnt stay far enough away from the camera long enough to take a full pic of her LOL


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Our 3 guineas.............


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Clymo munching!!









"Adventure Rat" aka, Toby!!









Harvey's prettyful close-up!!


----------



## decadent (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

mark can birds be on this site as there just as cute lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> mark can birds be on this site as there just as cute lol


Erica - I am not Mark, but there is a "Bird section" a bit further down.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my cat he was hinding in plant pot&was looking for him&there he was with his head stuck out of it


----------



## sadetta (Mar 21, 2008)

Proud to present My gp rat Sandra with one of her babies.


----------



## mandysaitta (Apr 6, 2008)

This is our little baby girl Tinker


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Stan the Hamster, Lucy the Dutch Rabbit and George the Black Bunny!


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are some of my mices!

Bibble









On of our PEW babies









A broken black tan boy we bred.


----------



## michelle.pawz (Apr 25, 2008)

My bunny Diesel


----------



## michelle.pawz (Apr 25, 2008)

My bunny Dora


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww so many cute pics!!!

saffy flopped out!


----------



## Alix (May 6, 2008)

Here are my little beasties...

This is "The Tot", who was about 2 weeks old in this photo.









Symphony and Spicy. Spicy is The Tot's grandmother.









This is Phoebe, Spicy and Symphony's mother.









This is Trouble, currently 5 years old and doing well.









This is my neutered boar, Bazz, also 5 years old.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awww your guinea pigs are gorgeous!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

this is Kylie , my beautiful pet rat. she always enjoys walks to the park with my 3 dogs(she sits on my shoulder)


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

this is Trinny, my 7 week old baby hairless rat. she a face only a mother could love and she is a proper sweetheart, AND I THINKS SHE'S CUTE!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

love your rat pictures, the colouring on Kylie is gorgeous


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

alfie the rat, jake the dog,little red the dog


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Kylie, fast asleep on the way home after a walk with the dogs


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

best of friends, Kylie and Jason in the garden!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Kylie on the ale (naughty girl)


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

cute pics what u think of my pics best i could find


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

here's Hope and AJ


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

alfie "i wonder whats down there?"







molly







jake


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

your pets do sure have a cushy life, so sweet!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

lol thanks


----------



## clarinda (Aug 24, 2008)

heres a cute baby rat in a snapple cap picture for the contest.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Speckle my gerbil girl:








"Take one step closer to my sandbath and I WILL annihilate you!"

Patchy her sister going mountaineering at 10 days old:









Not sure which one this is, could be Cameo, Skittle, Luna or Chalky, 4 weeks old:








"I didn't do it, nobody saw me do it, you can't prove anything!"

Finally, if looks could kill:


----------



## Jenna123 (Nov 21, 2008)

Berty in Bed!








Poppy with her cheeks stuffed! (2005-07)


----------



## pebbles (Nov 7, 2008)

tina oh my that dog scared me hahahhahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Bracken, my 13 week old Guinea-pig;


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

my keira with a foster pup


----------



## Sassypiggle (Dec 13, 2008)

How could you choose a winner, they are all just soo cute


----------



## batfink (Mar 15, 2009)

My little boy Bruce!


----------



## batfink (Mar 15, 2009)

Oops, sorry about the size of the photo S


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

&#304; am Smokey Joe.................


----------



## JoJoGal (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all. I am new here, and have thoroughly enjoyed all the cute pics I have seen here. I would like to share a couple with you, IF, I can figure out how to do it, lol. If the pics don't post, could someone please advise how to add pics to my post?

Thanks!!
Jody

PS, I think I have it.... hope so anyway.
The first pic is of my beautiful Penny (chihuahua) smiling... one week before her babies were due (she was such a happy mommy!

The 2nd pic, is of Penny, and her baby Bucky, taking a nap together

And the 3rd pic, is of my newest addition Millie (half Golden Retriever and half Chow Chow) actually RETURNING a tennis ball to me for the first time.


----------



## candykisses18 (Mar 31, 2009)

this is koopa my jack russell coming up to 6 months old










this is my hamster ziggy who sadly passed away a few weeks ago, he has 1 red and 1 black eye










and this is one of my dogs at my parents who i rescued 2 years ago from a local resuce centre , tasha a 4 year old staffy


----------



## bbigerljodie (Mar 27, 2009)

Larry my rat asleep


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

This is my cuddle buddy Theo "helping" me make the bed:















Kissifur playing peekaboo









I have oodles more but not on a digital camera


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Jason the strong man!!!!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Myrla, helping out with last years halloween pumpkin!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

My Guinea Pig, Bracken...



































Jerry my older Budgie.









Harley, my youngest Budgie.









And finally, my Budgies doing a Spider Man kiss. :001_wub:


----------



## Kittie Puff (May 24, 2009)




----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

kittie puff that is a beautiful hamster.Is it a certain breed?


----------



## S Mc (Jul 4, 2009)

elwood, lords of the manor (jake & elwood), 1 day old pups & 4 day old pup


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Harley the westie he is 8 weeks nearly
Bambam he is 5 months old
Honey the tortie she is 3 months old.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Tina said:


> here's some of mine
> 
> Lucy
> 
> ...


Hahahaha love the third piccy its hilarious x


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Bandit Siberian Husky he is 3
Angel Rough Collie she is 2
Miss Piggy the APH


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Jenna123 said:


> View attachment 12374
> 
> Berty in Bed!
> 
> ...


Omg Poppy is the spit of Sid my hammie lol xxxx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

here are two of my dwarf hamsters in the boxes and one of my syrian hamster


----------



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

My 2 Guinea Pigs, Coco and Cookie XxXxXx
1st= Coco 
2nd=Cookie


----------



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's my Sugar Glider, Bubble!


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Tina said:


> Tara


OMG how cute! Made me laugh, I love smiling animals!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

This is Muppet, she is 5 years old....










This is Dotty, she is 2 years old....










This is Freddie, he is 10 weeks old......


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

this is shandy










and winnie (R.I.P)


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

This is Clara


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

MDF what type of dog is that? very cute


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> MDF what type of dog is that? very cute


Thank you very much, he is a Jackahuahua (JRT X CHI)

X


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Kittie Puff said:


>


cutest hamster ive ever seen!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Megan - RIP


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awww she is the most gorgeous little dog i have ever seen!!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooh yay sharing pet photos!!!

Gerbil (I have another identical one)









Mice. This is Molly, she loves the camera. The little grey one is milly and I have another black one with a white heart on her belly called paige. Milly and Molly were often called smokey and the bandit before paige came along. Then I felt guilty that she wasn't included!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Reg - First I came home to find him on my bed, the second is him trying to join me in my chicken shed.

















Rabbits - Lola (otter) and Rambo (black)


----------



## loadsofpets72 (Apr 8, 2010)

These are perseus and three of my guinea pigs (the third one you can't see).


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

michelle.pawz said:


> My bunny Diesel


absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

The first one is of my dog Charlie on a road trip to Donegal last summer. 
The second one is my cat Fluffy when he was a kitten (RIP ). 
The third is of my gerbil Barney (RIP ). 
The fourth is of my cat Bunty babysitting one of my dwarfs Bert and Ernie, can't tell which one it is in the photo because they were identical white brothers which you could only tell apart by a slight size (and of course temperment) difference. 
And the last is of Bunty out in the snow on her harness and lead, she's an indoor cat that doesn't get out unless on her lead!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

The first is of Dora my syrian. The second is of Bunty keeping a close eye on Dora. The third is of Charlie again. And the last two are of Bugs my Dutch mini (RIP )


----------



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

Here's Picture of my dogs 

1st pic is of Chloe (my poorly baby)
And the second is of Chloe and her brother Charlie in the snow xx


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

Felix. 









Felix again.









And one shot of sleepy Steve - hence why he looks so poofy. :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Perign









Moth









Rosie


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

One of my little babies


----------



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

This has been going on for two years & still no winner??


----------



## kaestrome (Jan 17, 2011)

Billie is a syrian hamster we rescued last year we were told she was very nippy & not to handle her or put her near other animals we think she just needed some love & gentle handling & a friend.
Chip the Chinese dwarf lost his partner Choc in 2009 but often curls up to sleep with Billie.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Carmez said:


> I never saw a hammie like your's before! Totally adorable! And what's up with the russian hamster... thought syrians are solitary?


They are.
That is insane.


----------



## Ashlyn (Feb 12, 2011)

My love, Fred. <3333


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

My fav picture of my gerbils. Meg is the one at the back and Kimmy is at the front (sadly Kimmy passed away)


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

This is our little runt Claire, looking like butter wouldn't melt (her nickname is Houdini - innocent she ain't!)


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I have new pets since i last posted!!

Eli, my big bunny.









Scout








Poppet








Inca


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

S Mc said:


> elwood, lords of the manor (jake & elwood), 1 day old pups & 4 day old pup


I am absolutely in love with those names


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

Hyzenthlay my baby lionhead bunny :') xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

crablover said:


> Hyzenthlay my baby lionhead bunny :') xx


FINALLY!!! You need to put up a thread sis....she is so lovely!!!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Smudge & Muffin









Smudge:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## athroo282qu (Nov 7, 2011)

these great social lists of yours will really help me.,ugg online, ugg online bestellen, ugg boots nederland, ugg boots koop, ugg boots sale, ugg australia boots


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Biffy... She's no longer with me. 










Neither is Georgi 










But Buddy is!










And so is Trixie


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

Julia


----------



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

Rezzy the russian dwarf hamster - 18months old 










eating an icecream lol:


----------



## Ferrety (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is my cats dragon and poppy and my hamster Roxy!










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MaBabeeez (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's a few of our babies


----------



## PrideofLowen (May 28, 2013)

My Lion/Stoat(?) Lexus


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

LUCY ON HER CHRISTMAS SWING ...


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

BILLY IN HIS CHRISTMAS CAR..


----------

